# Spoke cut and roll - phil wood only choice?



## aranesp (Jan 6, 2009)

I cant really find any other spoke cut and roll machines other than phil wood. there is the hozan tool, but looks pretty cheap. is there any other options? maybe somthing in the middle between the two?


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Not that I know of. I've heard that the cheap ones are no good.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

The only one I've ever used is the Phil Wood.
Borrowed from bike shop and worked great. Lucky I didn't have to purchase, and my LBS will do additional spokes for minimal cost.


----------



## DaveLobster (Feb 5, 2004)

There is also the Morizumi (Asahi) spoke machine:

http://wheelfanatyk.blogspot.com/2007/06/introducing-asahi-spoke-cutter.html


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

DaveLobster said:


> There is also the Morizumi (Asahi) spoke machine:
> 
> http://wheelfanatyk.blogspot.com/2007/06/introducing-asahi-spoke-cutter.html


I have used the Moizumi spoke machine and really liked it and thought that it works better then the Phil machine. I would get one but I already have a Phil Wood machine and can't justify buying another spoke machine.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Ligero said:


> I have used the Moizumi spoke machine and really liked it and thought that it works better then the Phil machine.


Looks interesting... what did you like about it compared to Phil?


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

rruff said:


> Looks interesting... what did you like about it compared to Phil?


The Morizumi cuts the end of the spoke flush and the Phil cuts it at a angle. The Phil slider that holds the spoke while cutting can move pretty easily and does which changes the spoke length unless you modify it. Switching the Phil from 14 to 15 gauge is not easy and usually takes a couple of try's before it is set correctly and sometime will come out of adjustment. The Morizumi you just flip a lever and it can't go out of adjustment. The Morizumi also has a micro adjustment for thread depth and you can also change the length of threads as well.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'll second everything ligero says about the ashi maching. had a phil spoke cutter at the shop i used to work at, we have the asahi at the shop i'm at now. i like the asahi much better, very easy to use and care for. easy to change for different gauge spokes.


----------



## mtbjoe69 (Mar 4, 2009)

Check out the Kowa Spoke Cutter. Similar to the Morizumi in design and function but a little cheaper.

http://www.kowa-ss.co.jp/english/pro_spo_cut_e.html


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

aranesp said:


> I cant really find any other spoke cut and roll machines other than phil wood. there is the hozan tool, but looks pretty cheap. is there any other options? maybe somthing in the middle between the two?



Actually, I've heard good things about the Hozan for light to medium use. A very well respected builder I know uses it from time to time. It's more time consuming than a PW, but it rolls the threads in a reliable manner. No personal experience, but I vouch for the other builder.

-Eric


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

mtbjoe69 said:


> Check out the Kowa Spoke Cutter. Similar to the Morizumi in design and function but a little cheaper.


Do you know where they can be purchased?


----------



## mtbjoe69 (Mar 4, 2009)

rruff said:


> Do you know where they can be purchased?


Here is a Youtube video on the Kowa machine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1afy0J4S_Y


----------



## teilchen (Oct 29, 2009)

Check out the spoke machine from Cyclus tools. It was commissioned by UBI and is the only other cut and roll spoke machine on the market. It cuts and threads the spoke in a single rolling action and without moving the spoke laterally, so your threads are really tidy and your spokes are always the same length. The best of both worlds from Phil and Morizumi. There are some limitations in the spoke gauges you can use, but how many shops build wheels with 13g spokes unless you are a tandem specialist. Will run you about $3300.00

http://www.cyclus-tools.eu/laufrad.html?&L=3


----------



## blackcat_wheels (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a spoke machine (new or used)
I almost went for cyclus-tools machine since the distributor is here in Switzerland but reading the manual it's written that rolling over old threads is not supported (!)
Does anybody have this machine and can confirm that? If that's true than the only players are PW and Morizumi...


----------



## blackcat_wheels (Mar 20, 2017)

An update on this one. The cyclus distributor reassured that the old thread will be picked up by the machine and can be extended so this is a good news.

Finally I ended up by buying a second hand, but never used Kowa machine. Price was really attractive so I couldn't miss this chance.

T.


----------



## Hugi (12 mo ago)

I am seriously considering the Kowa myself now. How is it holding up?


----------

